# Incra Jigs



## Bob12169 (May 6, 2014)

I am wondering if anyone has pros or cons on a contemplated purchase I am thinking of buying the Incra TSLS-32 TABLE SAW FENCE and the LS super system 17 or 25 router table fence any thing you can tell me will be greatly appreciated either for or against. On the router fence I am not sure if I need the 25" I am thinking the 17" is good enough but the 25" is only 30 dollars more


----------



## Wes123 (Jun 10, 2014)

I have an older version, the ultra 16", that is very similar to the LS 17 system. I love it! Infinitely adjustable, extremely precise, and always accurate. That is what differentiates this system from other router fence systems. For those reasons, I highly recommend it. It really makes any routing task a pleasure.

For me, the only big downside is space. The 17" - 25" depth requires a considerably larger router table than your typical router fence. I made my own table and it is 36" wide and 40" deep (to accommodate the 16" ultra). My workspace is relatively small so this has been a bit of an inconvenience. I am actually in the process of building a router table/assembly table hybrid to replace my separate router table and assembly table to free up some extra space. Also, to a lesser extent the height of the fence can be a problem when routing a panel vertically. I think the new one comes with an attachment for vertical routing or it is available for purchase separately. Mine doesn't have this. I've been able to make things work by attaching an auxiliary fence to the t slots on the Incra fence. In any case, I think the benefits dramatically outweigh these two drawbacks.

As for capacity, I don't think you can go wrong with either one. For my needs the 16" ultra version has has been more than adequate. Honestly, they both are probably overkill. Since I've had mine, I don't think I've ever taken advantage of the full 16" capacity and rarely go beyond just a few inches. Then again, your needs may be different than mine. Also, $30 is not much compared to the cost of the system if you think you may ever need the extra 8".

I can't comment on the table saw setup because I don't have it.


----------



## RRBOU (Feb 15, 2012)

If you only need the 17 then by all means get it. The problem with the longer fence is that the lock and curser is further away from the bit. It is plenty strong and dead on with repeatability but the curser is further from the bit. If you watch Mark in the video it looks very simple to move the carriage quickly. Mark must be 7 feet tall to jus lean over and change the position as I am 6 feet and have to move over to align with the curser in order to get it precise.

I have the 32" TSLS, a router on both sides of the saw, the joinery package including the wonder fence and love it, but when using the router with this system I find that I set the stop blocks for when it is at the router position to where I have 10 inches of travel from the center of the bit, this allows me to see the curser better. With my system I could get 56" from the center of the bit on the router on the left of the saw. But I to this date have yet to use the system at over 12" from the center of the bit. Most of the time if it only traveled 8" it would be fine.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I have the Incra TSLS joinery system mounted on my Jet Xacta saw with the Incra router table mounted in the saw. I am extremely happy with this setup and I highly recommend the Incra system. It does take a little getting used to looking over at the positioner, instead of down at the end of the fence, when setting the cut but it is super accurate and I think you will enjoy it.


----------

